# Buy 80d now or wait for 90d



## Chris2004 (Nov 6, 2018)

I sold my Canon 60d a couple of months ago looking to upgrade. I was intending to get the 90d as it seemed it would come out at the end of 2018. November now and no sign of it so looks like it will be Spring 2019. I don't really want to wait that long so might get the 80d now, or is it worth waiting for the 90d. Any ideas of what will be better in the 90d. 4k video i expect but i am not too bothered about 4k. The new Digic8, will that be a lot better? Bluetooth would be useful as i understand the wi-fi is difficult on the 80d. Any other features worth waiting for?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2018)

I expect Canon to come out with a mirrorless FF that might rival the 90D for price and features. Its not certain by any means that there will be a 90D, but I expect that one has been designed and Canon is waiting to see how the EOS R is accepted before they commit a ton of money to release a 90D. Low end DSLR's are pretty much a sure thing, but if there is a $1600 mirrorless, the 90D may be the last, or not appear at all.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Nov 6, 2018)

It depends on what you DON"T like about the 80D and are willing to wait for. Better AF? More AF options? Better low ISO/high ISO performance? What's holding me back from an 80D is the lack of red AF point focus confirmation and the lack of 5-point expansion. Will the 90D (or equivalent) have these? I don't know. But not being a pro, being short of money, and, the fact that usually in winter I shoot less, I'm not in a rush. I think what everyone hopes for in a new model is at least better AF and high ISO performance on the still side, and better video on the video side. But if the 80D has everything you need and is the right price, go for it. The risk of waiting is who knows when the model you want will come out?


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 6, 2018)

I really like my 80D. its decent and likely at a good price now... 

however, the EOS R seems to indicate Canon might be on the verge of making a fairly signficant move forward.. its always hard to be sure, but seems that way.. might be worth waiting 6 months.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2018)

Chris2004 said:


> I sold my Canon 60d a couple of months ago looking to upgrade. I was intending to get the 90d as it seemed it would come out at the end of 2018. November now and no sign of it so looks like it will be Spring 2019. I don't really want to wait that long so might get the 80d now, or is it worth waiting for the 90d. Any ideas of what will be better in the 90d. 4k video i expect but i am not too bothered about 4k. The new Digic8, will that be a lot better? Bluetooth would be useful as i understand the wi-fi is difficult on the 80d. Any other features worth waiting for?




Bluetooth is not that useful as implemented by Canon, look for reviews with your type of phone. Wi-Fi is not that wonderful either but works. Digic 8 is not going to make a big difference, it allows 4K video but if you don't do 4k, why pay more.

The main thing to consider is that Canon currently has no better sensor than the one in the 80D. You should see some deals as Christmas approaches. Gray Market prices start at $769 for a 80D

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162024519488


----------



## sama (Nov 6, 2018)

If budget allows, you may consider a 5D mark IV. Gray market brand new selling at US$1949.99.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canon-EOS-5...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## padam (Nov 6, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I expect Canon to come out with a mirrorless FF that might rival the 90D for price and features. Its not certain by any means that there will be a 90D, but I expect that one has been designed and Canon is waiting to see how the EOS R is accepted before they commit a ton of money to release a 90D. Low end DSLR's are pretty much a sure thing, but if there is a $1600 mirrorless, the 90D may be the last, or not appear at all.


The code names of upcoming cameras for next year has been leaked, the 90D is pretty much an open secret (three DSLR models are coming, one will be this one), as well as the second, cheaper FF mirrorless.
However, knowing Canon, its video features might reflect its basic pricing as well (may be "more focused" on taking stills -> translated = more limited in video) while 90D is probably targeted at 80D users wanting better (4k) video quality and more advanced features.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 6, 2018)

Is there anything that you want to shoot now that you will miss if you wait?


----------



## dak723 (Nov 6, 2018)

In my opinion, there is very little difference in cameras from one generation to the next - especially for stills. So get the 80D.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm guessing, OP, that you must have another camera you are happy with, since you are willing to wait if an upgrade seems much better. But if you have no camera now, other than a phone (?), the 80D is so good, just grab it. For flexibility and IQ, I believe the 80D is Canon's best APS-C dSLR ever. World class for travel, still lifes, portraits, moderately active wildlife. Maybe the 7Dii is better for sports, but for all around, compact size, accurate AF, fun and ease of use, just find a good deal on the 80D!

Do you already own Canon lenses?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Is there anything that you want to shoot now that you will miss if you wait?


Since he sold his 60D, it sounds like he does not want to wait long. Selling equipment due to a rumor is more than likely to leave you waiting. Imagine those that sold their lenses waiting on a new 100-400L, Rumors continued for 10 years. Some may still be waiting for a new 50mm f/1.4


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 6, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm guessing, OP, that you must have another camera you are happy with, since you are willing to wait if an upgrade seems much better. But if you have no camera now, other than a phone (?), the 80D is so good, just grab it. For flexibility and IQ, I believe the 80D is Canon's best APS-C dSLR ever. World class for travel, still lifes, portraits, moderately active wildlife. Maybe the 7Dii is better for sports, but for all around, compact size, accurate AF, fun and ease of use, just find a good deal on the 80D!
> 
> Do you already own Canon lenses?



What about the 6D2? Despite forum noise (usually from people who don't have one) there seem to be a lot of happy users..... and no crop camera is going to come close to it in poor light.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 6, 2018)

As Spokane said, come black friday there should be some good deals through Canon for a new 80D. Unless you have another camera, don't wait for some rumored product.


----------



## Chris2004 (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys. I guess if i see a good deal on the 80d in the next few weeks i will get it. Sama i would love the 5d Mkiv but double or treble what i would pay for an 80d.


----------



## applecider (Nov 7, 2018)

Mt Spokane it sounds like you are falling in the “all in on mirrorless” camp, if you are expecting no more 80 D class slrs. That so?

And what has happened to Neuro, he seems to have disappeared general question.

As for the question,, I’d recommend hanging out at the refurb store to pick up an 80D if that’s the way you go.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a R and a 5D MK IV. I like both, and the R is definitely not a 5D MK IV, but it shows that Canon is serious about mirrorless.

My thought is that Canon has decided that to be successful in the mirrorless market, they need a bigger selection of cameras and lenses to go with them. I think that's pretty obvious. This also means that a lot of Canon designers are working on mirrorless, so other camera models will be affected and may appear later than we expect. If a new low end version of he R appears next year at say $1400-1600, where would a 90D sit? It originally sold for $1200, so would buyers go for a $1200 APS-C over a entry level Full frame mirrorless with similar features for $1400-1600?

I don't know that it will happen, but threw it out as something to think about.

Neuro has been quite as of late, I was also wondering what happened, but he did post at least once today.

The refurb store during one of the frequent sales is a good time to get a 80D, but you might have to be quick. Gray market bodies or hundreds below retail seem like a very good deal to me,


----------



## Chris2004 (Nov 11, 2018)

Well i hope it's a happy ending. Based on your advice i've just ordered an 80d with the 18-135mm for $970 plus a nifty fifty for $100. Keep me busy over the winter.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 11, 2018)

Chris2004 said:


> Well i hope it's a happy ending. Based on your advice i've just ordered an 80d with the 18-135mm for $970 plus a nifty fifty for $100. Keep me busy over the winter.


For the price and the convenience, that is combo that is awful hard to beat. I hope that you enjoy your new toy and look forward to seeing a few of your images posted in the forums....


----------



## Chris2004 (Dec 12, 2018)

Just reporting back. After a few weeks i am really pleased with the 80d, a big improvement over the 60d. Also must say i love the 50mm 1.8. Never used a prime before but it is a joy on this camera.


----------

